
How to Prioritize Tasks Fast - AsyaChi
http://hello.ducalis.io/how-to-prioritize-tasks-fast
======
AsyaChi
The step by step guide to quick prioritization. Learn how to spend only about
20 minutes on prioritization and another 0,5% of the team's time on
discussions every week.

